# Kimball Woodcarving duplicator



## eugene (May 23, 2011)

I was given this sign making machine and there is no instruction's. The company (Kimball Woodcarving Co.) is out of business but I would very much like to use the machine, I am not sure how to set it up or if I have all the pcs. Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## QuinnHazel (May 25, 2011)

The choice during the buying is guided by the carver's choice and the task he is going to accomplish with the knives. However, there are tasks that a carver must do after buying the knives. These tasks include proper care of the knives as well as safety in using them.


----------

